# Tarantino #9: Endlich ein Titel, Brad Pitt stößt zum Cast, Handlung konkreter - Alle Infos im Überblick



## BigBuddha18 (1. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tarantino #9: Endlich ein Titel, Brad Pitt stößt zum Cast, Handlung konkreter - Alle Infos im Überblick* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tarantino #9: Endlich ein Titel, Brad Pitt stößt zum Cast, Handlung konkreter - Alle Infos im Überblick*


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. März 2018)

Widerlich, dass Polanski immer noch "umstritten" ist in Hollywood. Und noch widerlicher wie viel Unterstützung er von da bekommt. 
Auch von Tarantino. Die Thematik und Tarantinos Aussagen zu dem Fall haben mir den neuen Film ein wenig madig gemacht, muss ich gestehen.


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2018)

Man beachte:
Im Oktober 2010 äußerte sich das vormalige Opfer gegenüber dem Nachrichtensender CNN erstmals zu Polańskis Inhaftierung in der Schweiz. Sie zeigte sich erleichtert darüber, dass Polański nicht ausgeliefert wurde; sie betrachte ihn als ausreichend bestraft. Durch den Medienrummel und den Umgang mit einem in ihren Augen korrupten Justizapparat fühle sie sich mehr geschädigt als durch Polańskis Missbrauch vor 32 Jahren. Sie wünschte ausdrücklich, die Klage fallen zu lassen.

Quelle​


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. März 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man beachte:
> Im Oktober 2010 äußerte sich das vormalige Opfer gegenüber dem Nachrichtensender CNN erstmals zu Polańskis Inhaftierung in der Schweiz. Sie zeigte sich erleichtert darüber, dass Polański nicht ausgeliefert wurde; sie betrachte ihn als ausreichend bestraft. Durch den Medienrummel und den Umgang mit einem in ihren Augen korrupten Justizapparat fühle sie sich mehr geschädigt als durch Polańskis Missbrauch vor 32 Jahren. Sie wünschte ausdrücklich, die Klage fallen zu lassen.
> 
> Quelle​



Das ist ja schön und gut, ändert aber nichts an dem Bestand der Straftat. Hollywood brüstet sich aktuell damit, gegen den Missbrauch von Frauen vorzugehen; den Männern, die ihre hohen Positionen ausnutzen, den Kampf anzusagen und unterstützt gleichzeitig einen geständigen Kinderschänder. Wenn das keine Doppelmoral ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Loosa (1. März 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Widerlich, dass Polanski immer noch "umstritten" ist in Hollywood.



Was soll man auch sonst schreiben? Er wird umstritten bleiben, weil es juristisch wohl nie mehr aufgearbeitet wird.
Ausgehandelt war für den Missbrauch übrigens eine Bewährungsstrafe.



> Und noch widerlicher wie viel Unterstützung er von da bekommt.



Zum Beispiel von dem (mutmaßlichen) Opfer, das ihm schon lange vergeben hat?
In Hollywood hat er schon lange keinen Fuß mehr in der Tür, seine Filme dreht er in Europa.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. März 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was soll man auch sonst schreiben? Er wird umstritten bleiben, weil es juristisch wohl nie mehr aufgearbeitet wird.
> Ausgehandelt war für den Missbrauch übrigens eine Bewährungsstrafe.



Natürlich kann man das schreiben. Das hab ich überhaupt nicht kritisiert. 



> Zum Beispiel von dem (mutmaßlichen) Opfer, das ihm schon lange vergeben hat?
> In Hollywood hat er schon lange keinen Fuß mehr in der Tür, seine Filme dreht er in Europa.



Mutmaßlich? Polanski hat sich schuldig bekannt. Und wie oben bereits gesagt, ob das Opfer ihm vergeben hat oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Das ändert rein gar nichts an dem Missbrauch.
Er hat in den 2000ern noch einen Oscar bekommen. Und hat weiterhin Filme mit Hollywood-Stars gedreht, die in Hollywood ausgezeichnet wurden. Hollywood-Schauspieler und Regisseure haben ihn außerdem prominent verteidigt. Der Mann hat keinen wortwörtlichen Fuß mehr in der Tür, weil er keinen Fuß mehr auf amerikanischen Boden setzt, aber er war und ist immer noch recht präsent im Universum Hollywood.


----------



## AlBundyFan (1. März 2018)

schon komisch - von weinstein halten sich alle fern obwohl es keine verurteilung gibt aber mit polanski hat keiner berührungsängst obowohl er mit einer 13jährigen, die ervorher betrunken gemacht hat, sex hatte.

und ja - er ist vor gericht verurteilt worden nur hat er sich zwischen ende des prozesses und verlautbarung des urteils aus den USA abgesetzt.
aber seine schuld wurde im verfahren bewiesen. hätte er sich nicht abgesetzt wäre er bestraft worden.

aber trotzdem hält sich keiner von ihm fern.....

ich meine - sex mit einer 13jährigen (egal ob sie das will oder nicht) ist doch noch schlimmer als wenn man seine macht über erwachsene schauspielerinnen auspielt wie es weinstein getan hat.


----------



## Loosa (1. März 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Er hat in den 2000ern noch einen Oscar bekommen. Und hat weiterhin Filme mit Hollywood-Stars gedreht, die in Hollywood ausgezeichnet wurden. Hollywood-Schauspieler und Regisseure haben ihn außerdem prominent verteidigt. Der Mann hat keinen wortwörtlichen Fuß mehr in der Tür, weil er keinen Fuß mehr auf amerikanischen Boden setzt, aber er war und ist immer noch recht präsent im Universum Hollywood.



Ah, das mit dem Oscar war mir nicht klar.

Ich tue mir trotzdem schwer, ihn mit #metoo zu verbinden. Gerade weil die Anschuldigungen und Verurteilungen (jedenfalls die öffentlichen) schon so lange bekannt sind. Er ist schon ewig kein Mächtiger mehr. Und bei der Bewegung geht es in erster Linie darum, den Umfang von Ausbeutung und Missbrauch aufzudecken und die Position der Frau zu stärken. Sein Fall ist nicht nur aufgedeckt sondern (öffentlich) abgelegt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. März 2018)

Verhandlungen mit Samuel L. Jackson? Ohne SLJ kann es keinen neuen Tarantino-Film geben.  Der MUSS dabei sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. März 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Verhandlungen mit Samuel L. Jackson? Ohne SLJ kann es keinen neuen Tarantino-Film geben.  Der MUSS dabei sein.


Und mindestens ein "Fuck" aus seinem Munde.


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut, ändert aber nichts an dem Bestand der Straftat.


Hat ja auch keiner behauptet.


----------

